# 86 300zx wont shift into over drive.



## bwr8787 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a 86 300zx non turbo 114000 miles on it. Since I bought it I have fixed alot of things, including the timing belt, water pump, fuel temp sensor, and thermostat, and am in the process of replacing the crank angle sensor. Now I have found that the car is not shifting into over drive. I had it up to 70 MPH at 4600 RPM. The fluid looks like oil. I am replacing the fluid and the filter tomorrow, but if this does not work, what am I looking at. The car other than that that, I have put to much into the car and it is in too good of shape for me to get rid of it, so if some one might be able to tell me what I am looking at having to do next, it would be greatly appreciated.
Brian


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

My first concern would be that if the fluid is that bad, it is a good indication that a clutch pack, or packs, is/air failing and you may be in need of an overhaul, soon. Nissan is famous for not using trans filters (only a screen) with the thinking that enough debris in the fluid to clog the screen means the trans needs to be overhauled and not serviced. If you do service the trans, make sure you stick with Nissan Type "D" ATF or a trans fluid that is "recommended" (as opposed to "compatable") with Dexron II, ie Valvoline MaxLife ATF, Castrol Mulit-import ATF or Amsoil ATF. As far as the OD, does the OD light turn off and on with the pressing of the OD switch?


----------



## bwr8787 (Sep 20, 2011)

The OD light comes on and off when I press and depress the switch. I am going to change out the filter tomorrow in a blind hope that that is the problem. When i look at the filter are there any tell tale signs that I am in trouble.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the filter is clogged, the filter is not the problem. What is breaking down inside the trans and causing the filter to clog is the problem!


----------

